# could i get some specs and pics on the w8



## M4vrick (Apr 2, 2002)

i couldnt find stuff on the regular vortex stuff
TIA
zach.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: could i get some specs and pics on the w8 (M4vrick)*

http://www.vw.com


----------

